# best way to keep trap from freezin up?



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

This is my second year of running coyote sets but this year the temp is getting alot colder than last year. whats the best way to keep a foothold from freezing up?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

If your outside air temps. stay below freezing most of the time then keep your traps out there, moving them in and out or warm to cold will bring you grief, move your sets to under big trees etc., build den sets which helps keeps the snow out.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dry dirt, peat moss, waxed dirt are some options. I've heard rumors that placing the trap in a gallon sized ziplock bag works too but I don't know if I completely trust it. Dry dirt mixed with peat moss has been best for me. I use 2 parts dirt to 1 part peat.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

thanks. Ill try some of those things and see if I can reduce some irritation.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I know irritation all too well.... before I used the dirt/peat mix i was out checking traps and i came across a set of fox tracks. As I followed them to see how he traveled and where he peed i realized that the tracks were headed right toward a dirthole set. Needless to say I got more and more excite the closer I got. Then I saw the set hadn't been worked but the tracks went directly to it. There was a paw print directly on the trap and then several others further down the fence row. I stepped on the trap and it eventually fired. The pan dropped slowly under my weight and the jaws slowly closed on my boot. I wanted to cry cuz that should have been my first fox. It was enough to change my tactics and I have been quite pleased since.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Found 2 frozen today. Wont be wasting time or makin the same mistake again. Ill b trying peat moss as soon as I can get some and mix it up. Made new set under tree and den set. Hop n for good luck on those.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I ordered some antifreeze that I mix with the dirt as I'm making a set. Temps been getting down below zero around here. I got it from Murray's trapping supplies it's only a couple of dollars and goes a long ways. There's been a lot of freeze and thaw and so I had been struggling keeping my traps from freezing. Been using the antifreeze and have been happy with it. In the last couple of days I've caught 2 grey foxes on sets that I've used the antifreeze on.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thats good to know! I have never tried it but I willing to try just about anything.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I also use what we call sheeps wool, usually find it hanging off of branches on cedar trees close to the main trunk( doesn't matter how much it has been raining it is always dry --- so is great to use to start a fire if your stuck) its free, I'll put it under the pan and a bit around the trigger which also helps with freezing issues, lay a Kleenex tissue also over the trap then sprinkle snow, dirt, needle etc. on top, some guide sticks around it and your good to go.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hassell, are you talking about the small strips that look like shredded bark? If I use a cover at all I just lay a cup cake wrapper over the pan. I always wrinkle it up first so it doesn't make a noise when its stepped on. I don't know if that is needed or not but its just the way I was taught.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mick105 said:


> Hassell, are you talking about the small strips that look like shredded bark? If I use a cover at all I just lay a cup cake wrapper over the pan. I always wrinkle it up first so it doesn't make a noise when its stepped on. I don't know if that is needed or not but its just the way I was taught.


It sort of looks like that stuff they put on xmas trees, except its not white, real fine stringy stuff, could use it to decorate the house for Halloween, if you found a real good tree of it you'd fill a wheel barrow, if your stuck in the mtn's soaking wet and are trying to start a fire and can't anything dry---- look around cause this stuff is always dry.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

if you have snow on the ground, I have used dry dirt mixed with styrofoam, the kind you find in a bean-bag, it can get messy at first, but after it's mixed it's ok. You can dry some dirt in the oven, it's a lot easier to do dry some dirt, before trapping season...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Somehow I see myself covered in those little white balls......


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

LOL, it's sounds like you have put your arm into a bean-bag... it does help to keep your trap working I have used it for dirt hole sets, they didn't have the anitfreeze flakes back then, I would use some antifreeze flakes in the styrofoam dirt mix...


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hassell I will pay closer attention next time I hunt a cedar swap... Thanks for the tip!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

I think the "sheeps wool" is sometimes referred to as "old man's beard". Does that sound right?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya I think that could be another term!!!


----------



## Possum325 (Dec 28, 2012)

Dry saw dust places around and under the pan will keep the trap from freezing.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Here in the Colorado high country the daytime temps are usally above freezing but night time temps can hit well below zero. When I do get a permit for steel traps from F&G--- I wrap my traps in "Sill Seal". Its water proof and insulates the trap from the ground. It can be bought at local hardware store.

awprint:


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I liked reading the tips. I admit, freeze-ups have always given me fits. We get a lot of thaw-refreeze W/rain through December. The best I could do is stay in for a few weeks longer with dry dirt cache's I find. I actually think it would be easier if we got that blistering cold that stayed cold.


----------

